# Hymer 524 not charging from mains



## Roxy2811 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a Hymer 524 Swing 2001 and when plugged into the mains hook-up the battery does not appear to to charging although the lights do work. I have checked the fuses and all appear to be ok. The yellow light on the panel above the door no longer works but have taken this out and that seems to be ok as well.

Can anyone help please!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you got power out of the sockets? If not check the main powers trip fuses,on my B574 they are in the bottom of the wardrobe by the heater.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How old is the battery.
They can fail at an instant.

Dave p


----------



## Roxy2811 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, there is power from the sockets, boiled a kettle no problem.


----------



## Roxy2811 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have owned the motorhome for less than a year and we bought it from Westcountry Motorhomes who said they had just fitted a new one at the time.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look on the E.L.B block I think there may be a fuse on the top of the block.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having owned an older 544 (1997 A class) I dont think there is a facility to charge the vehicle starter battery when on EHU

( I could be wrong and am prepared for that but I was never able to charge the VEHICLE battery from the mains either)


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

When you say "doesn't appear to be charging", how do you know? Have you checked the voltage (at the battery, or a 12V socket), that should tell you whether the charger works. Should be between 13.8 and 14.3V.


----------



## Roxy2811 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have checked the battery with a digital multi meter and it dropped slowly. Sorry to sound stupid but what is an E.L.B. Block.

Also it's the leisure battery that's not charging.


----------



## Roxy2811 (Jun 7, 2010)

Found the ELB under the drivers seat, all the fuses seem ok and the board inside doesn't appear to be fried in any way.


----------



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi have you checked the RCB breaker switches to make sure they are all switched on these are usualy found in a wardrobe or cupboard, we had the same problem with our Autostratus the mains were on ok but the RCB switch for the charger was off, it's worth a look.


----------

